# Lemon Fudge



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

I am always looking for unusual recipes to use what I store ... I haven't tried this with any of the other pudding flavors but I don't see why you couldn't use any flavor of pudding you have put back. I am tempted to try pistacchio and add some nuts to it ...

BTW ... the lemon stuff is addictive! Yummy ...

1/2 cup butter
1 pkg (4.3 ounces) cook and serve lemon pudding mix
1/2 cup milk
3 3/4 cups confectioner's sugar
1 teaspoon lemon extract

Line a 9 inch pan with foil and butter liberally. Set aside.

In large saucepan, combine butter, milk and pudding mix. Cook and stir over medium heat until thickened. Remove from heat -- beat in confectioner's sugar and lemon extract.

Pour into prepared pan and refrigerate until set.

Lift from pan, remove foil, cut into squares ... enjoy ... store in refrigerator.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Om, nom nom nom. Sounds very good!


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

That sounds really good. I'll have to try it.


----------

